# Fat Furry RP?



## ClericBeast (Aug 3, 2016)

Im new here and looking to find a role play pal. Im a fat furry and would like to rp with someome with similar interests. You can find me on here, skype and on my furaffinity page! ^^


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 3, 2016)

ClericBeast said:


> Im a fat furry


I'm an overweight kangaroo myself LOL
Sign me up !


----------



## BartBojarski (Aug 3, 2016)

Sure. I'm not "permanently" fat, but always open for good stuffing ^^


----------



## Vorelover467 (Aug 4, 2016)

ClericBeast said:


> Im new here and looking to find a role play pal. Im a fat furry and would like to rp with someome with similar interests. You can find me on here, skype and on my furaffinity page! ^^


What about belly cuddles? And sure, I can rp with u on skype, fa, and/or conversation. Just tell me where you want it.


----------



## Jazz Panther (Aug 15, 2016)

I'm an inflation furry myself, but uh. . .sure! Send me a note and we could do something.


----------



## Floopygoober (Aug 29, 2016)

I haven't done a good fat rp in a while so I'm open to it  if it's ok though my character is the one who helps the other gain, I don't usually use him as the gainee.


----------



## Mishihara (Nov 8, 2016)

ClericBeast said:


> Im new here and looking to find a role play pal. Im a fat furry and would like to rp with someome with similar interests. You can find me on here, skype and on my furaffinity page! ^^


Hey im new here too! I would love to rp!


----------



## Vorelover467 (Nov 8, 2016)

Mishihara said:


> Hey im new here too! I would love to rp!


Wanna rp with me?


----------



## Mishihara (Nov 9, 2016)

Vorelover467 said:


> Wanna rp with me?


Sure what are ya into


----------



## Vorelover467 (Nov 9, 2016)

Mishihara said:


> Sure what are ya into


What are you into?


----------



## Mishihara (Nov 9, 2016)

Weight gain, force feeding, getting stuck in things too small


----------



## Vorelover467 (Nov 9, 2016)

Mishihara said:


> Weight gain, force feeding, getting stuck in things too small


Vore, weight gain, and stomach sounds.


----------



## DiamondVoid (Nov 9, 2016)

Hi! I'm a big fatty too >w<

I can roleplay with you if you want...


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 9, 2016)

To bad I am 6 foot and only 116 pounds, fat cuddles sound awesome though. .w.


----------



## Mishihara (Nov 10, 2016)

Vorelover467 said:


> Vore, weight gain, and stomach sounds.


What exactly is vore might i ask


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 10, 2016)

Mishihara said:


> What exactly is vore might i ask


someone swallowing someone else whole, usually not fatal, but... eh


----------



## Vorelover467 (Nov 10, 2016)

Mishihara said:


> What exactly is vore might i ask


What that guy above said.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Nov 10, 2016)

*eats*
*farts*
*has heart attack*
*dies*

The End.


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 10, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> *eats*
> *farts*
> *has heart attack*
> *dies*
> ...


Oh come on! We all have to admit...we fucking love big chubby furry butts!


----------



## DiamondVoid (Nov 10, 2016)

Mr.Foox said:


> Oh come on! We all have to admit...we fucking love big chubby furry butts!


Oh heck yeah, at least I do.


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 10, 2016)

DiamondVoid said:


> Oh heck yeah, at least I do.


~ High Fives ~


----------



## DiamondVoid (Nov 10, 2016)

Mr.Foox said:


> ~ High Fives ~


_high fives back_ ^w^


----------



## Mishihara (Nov 10, 2016)

Oh! Lol well im not sure about that but i love big furrys and being a big furry


----------



## DiamondVoid (Nov 10, 2016)

I'm a big fatty dragon.. I'm 6' 11 1/2" and weigh about 470 pounds but I could weigh more!


----------



## Mishihara (Nov 10, 2016)

DiamondVoid said:


> I'm a big fatty dragon.. I'm 6' 11 1/2" and weigh about 470 pounds but I could weigh more!


Im a small wolf thats 278 and would love to get bigger. I do love my treats!


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 10, 2016)

There is no way I could catch up! Being 116 pounds and 6 feet in real life at the age of 20, not fair ;3; I atleast want to be 150....


----------



## Vorelover467 (Nov 10, 2016)

Mishihara said:


> Im a small wolf thats 278 and would love to get bigger. I do love my treats!


*holds treats*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Nov 11, 2016)

I'm SCARRRED. Horrified even


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 11, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> I'm SCARRRED. Horrified even


then why on earth are you here -_-"


----------



## Multimuse_basement (Nov 11, 2016)

I guess a cuddling rp would be nice. I have a few characters who are big. Pm me if intrested.


----------



## atmaner (Nov 13, 2016)

Mishihara said:


> Im a small wolf thats 278 and would love to get bigger. I do love my treats!


Wamna rp then


Vorelover467 said:


> What about belly cuddles? And sure, I can rp with u on skype, fa, and/or conversation. Just tell me where you want it.


I would like rp im new i love doing fat fur rps


----------



## Vorelover467 (Nov 13, 2016)

atmaner said:


> Wamna rp then
> 
> I would like rp im new i love doing fat fur rps


Where do you want to rp at?


----------



## atmaner (Nov 13, 2016)

Vorelover467 said:


> Where do you want to rp at?


Im messages not sure on less u have a place ti rp?


----------



## Vorelover467 (Nov 13, 2016)

atmaner said:


> Im messages not sure on less u have a place ti rp?


Skype?


----------



## atmaner (Nov 13, 2016)

Vorelover467 said:


> Skype?


Used too have a skype not anymore ...


----------



## Vorelover467 (Nov 13, 2016)

How about kik?


----------



## atmaner (Nov 13, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I'm an overweight kangaroo myself LOL
> Sign me up !


I like to do weight gain rps too


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 13, 2016)

atmaner said:


> I like to do weight gain rps too


Discord is the way to go


----------



## atmaner (Nov 13, 2016)

Wanna rp


----------



## atmaner (Nov 13, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Discord is the way to go


Wanna rp theb?


----------



## atmaner (Nov 13, 2016)

atmaner said:


> Wanna rp theb?


Then*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 13, 2016)

atmaner said:


> Then*


Sure, if you want to


----------



## atmaner (Nov 14, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Sure, if you want to


Yea


----------



## thanatos-lazarus (Jan 10, 2017)

Also looking for fatty RP's, I'm a 6ft Wolf who is quite large.

my FA is www.furaffinity.net/user/thanatos-lazarus

I have a Telegram: @TL_Wolfe


----------



## BartBojarski (Jan 10, 2017)

thanatos-lazarus said:


> Also looking for fatty RP's, I'm a 6.5ft Wolf who is quite large.
> 
> I have a Telegram: @TL Wolfe


Damn, I can't find you :/


----------



## Badger94 (Jan 10, 2017)

Mr.Foox said:


> There is no way I could catch up! Being 116 pounds and 6 feet in real life at the age of 20, not fair ;3; I atleast want to be 150....


I get that, im 22 and have such a quick metabolism(drugs didnt help either), i was 110-115 for a long time. A year ago I started working out (no cardio though) and eating all the time, and drink lot of mass gainer shakes. Im up to 175 now!


----------



## Arnie (Jan 10, 2017)

I've never read people roleplaying fatfurries 
Sounds...interesting.
Basically beacause i love drawing reasonably fat people.


----------



## AstroTheBunny (Mar 25, 2017)

Anyone want to do a cute, fat furry rp? :3 My deviantart & furaffinity accounts are both AstroTheBunny.


----------



## Vorelover467 (Mar 25, 2017)

AstroTheBunny said:


> Anyone want to do a cute, fat furry rp? :3 My deviantart & furaffinity accounts are both AstroTheBunny.


Sure.


----------



## HuskyAstro (Oct 7, 2017)

Message me if you want to do a fat/wg RP! I'd love to make some new friends. :3
Discord: Astro#4465


----------



## Universe (Jul 26, 2018)

I love getting stuck


----------



## Universe (Jul 26, 2018)

HuskyAstro said:


> Message me if you want to do a fat/wg RP! I'd love to make some new friends. :3
> Discord: Astro#4465


Just sent you a friend request


----------



## Dongding (Jul 28, 2018)

Yu necro'd. Shaem one yuo.

(It did look like a super fun topic though... I wish people acted less uptight these days.)


----------



## thanatos-lazarus (Oct 9, 2018)

DiamondVoid said:


> I'm a big fatty dragon.. I'm 6' 11 1/2" and weigh about 470 pounds but I could weigh more!


I agree with that sentiment; weighing more is always better :3


----------



## burpgut (Jan 17, 2021)

ClericBeast said:


> Im new here and looking to find a role play pal. Im a fat furry and would like to rp with someome with similar interests. You can find me on here, skype and on my furaffinity page! ^^


I'm up for a wg rp. My name's Gaston. I'm a tall, fat, muscular minotaur.


----------

